# Help needed w/ side airbag



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

I have a 2001 Golf and just got a set of 2001 GTi seats. They have different airbag connectors despite being the same year.
Here are the connectors
Passenger car connector
















Passenger seat connector
















Driver car connector








Driver seat connector








Is this the right adapter for it? And if so where can I find one 'cuz I can't find it on parts4vws.com or the dealerships.


----------



## VWfreekaleek (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Help needed w/ side airbag (Golf_kris)*

the same thing happened to me when i got replacement seats for my 2001 GTI, but the connectors on the seats looked different than both of those connectors. I just went to the junkyard and cut off the wiring from a car that had those connectors (the seats were already out so i took the harness from the car) and cut and soldered in the new connectors to my car. I did not touch the wiring on the seat going to the bag, as the slightest spark can set them off. Just be careful with your wiring and watch what your doing.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Help needed w/ side airbag (VWfreekaleek)*

you can remove the seat covers and swap out the harness.....the connector to the airbag in the seats is the same, its the connector that goes under the seat that is different....or you can cut and splice the connetors
btw...the seat airbag wiring harness is about $40 each at the dealer....you have all you need there, its up to you if you wanna do it right and pull the seat covers or splice them
also the pic you posted is not an adapter


_Modified by formerly vr6 karl at 3:33 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Help needed w/ side airbag (formerly vr6 karl)*

The carside plug you need looks like this:








They changed the plugs halfway through 2001. My car is an '01.5 and the plugs matched the newer seats I put in. I just got lucky.


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Help needed w/ side airbag (1.8T_Moe)*

Ok, thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...I'll pull the covers on the Golf seats first for practice so I don't mess up the GTi seats.


----------

